# Deli Grinder



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Wasn't sure if I should post here or business support, but here goes.

I'm opening a small coffee shop and looking for a grinder that can be easily adjusted for the customers needs when selling beans.

I've seen the eureka drogheria (link below) on Bella barista and wondering what people's thoughts are on it or if I'm missing a better option somewhere else?

I like the mahlkonig VTA, but that's probably a bit overkill and pricy

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-drogheria-mcd4-retail-grinder-65mm-burrs-black.html


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If you looking for Customers to do this and speed is also a factor, Compak R series (R120 or one of its smaller brethren if counter space a concern) might be of interest.

John


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

Santos?

It can have a bag holder and is easily adjustable, although I have read making it stepless is preferred for espresso, it would probably work for the variety of grind settings customers might want.

Although to be fair, I have very limited knowledge so I'm just throwing this out there

https://www.catering-appliance.com//santos-no43na-coffee-grinder


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Really like the look of the Compak, but might be out of my price range at the moment.

Santos is a good shout so will take a look at that


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122614895939?ul_noapp=true

Old and needs a bit of love but the price is typical to low side and it is BIN (buy it now)


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

grumpydaddy said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122614895939?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Old and needs a bit of love but the price is typical to low side and it is BIN (buy it now)


Got that on my watchlist already, but time is a factor at the moment. Working all hours of the day trying to get it ready to open in two weeks. Already had to put it back a couple of times due to unforeseen issues


----------

